# Which Cold Air Intake is the best?



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

NISMO, AEM, or INJEN???

I'm having a tough time deciding. Nismo is the most expensive, is it even worth it? AEM and Injen are about the same price, but which is better? Which one should i buy out of the three??

Can some one shed some light on the subject? THANKS!


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Hmm, tough question. Id go with a radio or a spoiler


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djfonte23 said:


> NISMO, AEM, or INJEN???
> 
> I'm having a tough time deciding. Nismo is the most expensive, is it even worth it? AEM and Injen are about the same price, but which is better? Which one should i buy out of the three??
> 
> Can some one shed some light on the subject? THANKS!


The Nismo Gen II CAI makes the most power, closely followed by AEM, trailed by Injen.

The Nismo Gen II has slick one piece styling with an intergrated maf housing.

Mike


----------



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> The Nismo Gen II CAI makes the most power, closely followed by AEM, trailed by Injen.
> 
> The Nismo Gen II has slick one piece styling with an intergrated maf housing.
> 
> Mike



I'm just talking about the 350z intake though...Theres only one Nismo CAI for the 350z out right now


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djfonte23 said:


> I'm just talking about the 350z intake though...Theres only one Nismo CAI for the 350z out right now


There is a gen II one out now.

Mike


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Z's are decent, but if you want serious power get a Sentra SE-R. Drop in the sr20det and with other mods, you can run high 12's or low 13's. At the end of the day the sentra will get the ladies too.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> Z's are decent, but if you want serious power get a Sentra SE-R. Drop in the sr20det and with other mods, you can run high 12's or low 13's. At the end of the day the sentra will get the ladies too.


You gotta be kidding, ask any lady if they would rather be seen in a Sentra or a 350Z!

Mike


----------



## caramanoffr (Dec 21, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> There is a gen II one out now.
> 
> Mike


 From what source is this 'gen II'... an authorized Nissan dealer or aftermarket?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

caramanoffr said:


> From what source is this 'gen II'... an authorized Nissan dealer or aftermarket?


Nissan dealer.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

aem is the same as the nismo. i'd suggest you go with the injen as the filter is located in the grille area of the front bumper, therefore you have increase air flow. i have a friend who has a brand new injen cai for $200. let me if you're interested.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

537 said:


> aem is the same as the nismo. i'd suggest you go with the injen as the filter is located in the grille area of the front bumper, therefore you have increase air flow. i have a friend who has a brand new injen cai for $200. let me if you're interested.


The Nismo Gen II is not the same as AEM and makes more power than AEM, especialy in the mid range. It doent even look at all like the AEM system, it has an intergral MAF body for a cool smooth one piece look.

NPM tested the Injen and the gains were less that what I have seen with the Nismo and AEM.

Mike


----------



## djfonte23 (Jan 6, 2004)

*JWT Pop Charger w/ Heat shield*

The JWT Pop Charger w/ Heat shield claims to produce 6.5 hp, that it "sounds awesome"...if this is true i'll feel like a big a$$hole for buying the nismo CAI


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

djfonte23 said:


> The JWT Pop Charger w/ Heat shield claims to produce 6.5 hp, that it "sounds awesome"...if this is true i'll feel like a big a$$hole for buying the nismo CAI


If it's true? http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/350pop/


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djfonte23 said:


> The JWT Pop Charger w/ Heat shield claims to produce 6.5 hp, that it "sounds awesome"...if this is true i'll feel like a big a$$hole for buying the nismo CAI


The Nismo CAI makes its power throughout the powerband while the JWT is primarily at the top end. 

Mike


----------

